# Warming up & warming down



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

I can understand why warming up is a good idea.

But this warming down malarky? What's that all about? After a 10km row at a sustainable pace (perhaps with a little spurt at the end if I'm feeling good), the last thing I want to do is row a little bit more at a nice slow pace!

What's the reasoning behind warming down?

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here you go Andy:

"Just as the warming exercises help the body plunge into heavy exercises, the cooling down ones help it return to its normal state. Some of the important benefits accruing from cooling down exercises are:



The most important benefit is that it reduces the adrenaline (the ‘action’ hormone) in the body 

A good cooling down exercise set would prevent sudden fainting that could result from the accumulation of blood in the extremities of the body (away from the brain) that happens when sudden exertion is stopped 

It facilitates removal of waste products from the muscles which prevents muscle spasms and cramps 

Tapers the heart beat to the standard rate in a systematic manner preventing hyperventilation"

Hope this helps!!


----------



## KayC (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't do warming up, but this is because my exercise is very light, like slow walking, so the first part of exercise itself works as warming up.
For warming down, I normally do a little strech around my thighs and calves.  Without this, I will have heavy legs at night and it'll disturb my sleep.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> It facilitates removal of waste products from the muscles which prevents muscle spasms and cramps
> 
> Hope this helps!!



It certainly does!! Thanks Lucy and Kay.

I have been suffering from cramps and this is most likely one of the reasons.

Right! I'm now going to be incorporating a warm down into my exercise routine.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

It also means your legs aren't hurting as much the next day. I generally try and get on the power plate to finish off if I can - you can use for massage therapy as well and it really feels good - then you feel like you are walking on air afterwards.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 13, 2010)

See point 4 Integration of a 10 second Sprint on this page - http://www.runsweet.com/AvoidingHypos.html Suggests it helps prevent hypoglycaemia around moderate intensity exercise. I know it's not "cooling down", but is done at the same time as cooling down would be done. 
The waste products that build up in muscles include lactic acid - see http://www.runsweet.com/BodyResponse.html (2nd paragraph of "The Technical Stuff")


----------



## Caroline (Sep 15, 2010)

I was taught always warm up gently as the muscle work better when warm and you are less likely to have an accident, always warm down afterwards as it helps to bring down the build up of lactic acid in the muscle.

Doing various health and safety things at work, we have been told if possible do heavy lifting later in the morning or in the afternoon, when you first start wotk your muscles are cold and need time to warm up to work properly, but no mention of warming down afterward.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

*Ouch!!!*

Doing my warm down on the rower, nice and easy and suddenly both calves go into spasm! 

Really nasty ones too and I think that I'm going to pass out with the pain until I remember that breathing is a good idea! 

Decided to check my bg as soon as I can walk again because I also felt a little 'wobbly'. It came out as a very reasonable 5.3. The wobbly feeling was possibly the result of the pain.

I'm going to have to get to the bottom of this because it's really putting me off exercising properly. Also, there's no way I can think about going to bed the way my legs feel at the moment. 

So, cup of lemon green tea is being sipped and a couple of paracetamols have been taken.

Andy


----------



## scootdevon (Sep 29, 2010)

*I warm up on exercise bike fer 20 mins then warm down on treadmill by walking fer 20 mins *


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Andy - are you drinking plenty of water? Also have you checked your BG before you exercise. I am finding hypo things are happening when falling low after been high before exercise - just a thought. 

Sorry you are not too good - hope things improve so you get a good sleep.


----------



## am64 (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Doing my warm down on the rower, nice and easy and suddenly both calves go into spasm!
> 
> Really nasty ones too and I think that I'm going to pass out with the pain until I remember that breathing is a good idea!
> 
> ...



bananas stop cramp ....


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

and apparently bitter lemon?

I also remember having really bad crampy legs at night when pregnant and nurse advised me to go outside in bare feet and stand on concrete floor - it worked! Mind you watch those feet - don't want you to get any cuts!

Andy - are you stretching before and after?


----------



## KayC (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you think it's a cramp?  I used to have cramps regularly, specially while I was practicing classical ballet (years and years ago).  I think the fatigue in my calf caused it.  (I'd never have a cramp in both calves at the same time, though)

Also, about 7 years ago, I had cramps every night and it was really painful.  One time I thought I was going to die from the pain. I don't know why I got this, but the doctor gave me a med called Quinine.  So it must be inbalance of sodium? calcium? vitamin? or something like that.  The med worked and since then I'm OK.

If yours is a cramp, it might have been caused by fatigue, as you exercise regularly.  As you said, it's worth visiting your GP.

Hope you'll be OK soon.
btw, lemon green tea sounds good!

Kay


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Kayc - I have a feeling that bitter lemon contains quinine - thats what my distant memory is saying - please someone correct me if I am wrong - I used to drink slimline bitter lemon ages ago when I had the cramps - also when my son was playing on the tennis circuit he was told to put a pinch of salt in his water bottle - I know we aren't supposed to add salt but it might be worth a try in your case. It was the LTA who advised this so should be some truth in it?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> bananas stop cramp ....



I think that's another one of those 'only in moderation' things. The reason why I say that is because I saw my DSN a few days ago and mentioned about the cramps to her and she asked me how many I ate (something to do with the potassium that they contain). In this case, too much potassium can also cause cramps!

I've been eating one banana for breakfast for weeks and so wondered whether I was, in fact, over doing it. So I'm now eating a banana every other day and replacing them with raspberries (at the moment).

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Andy - are you stretching before and after?



Normally I don't do any stretching, but this time I did a few 'bend over and touch my feet without bending my knees'. It is something that I've noticed that my calves do tend to be very 'tight' and it takes a while to work down to ground level (I don't want to push it).

But, I don't go gung-ho into the rowing either and tend to build up the pace to a consistent level slowly. Towards the end, I usually put quite a bit of effort into it (for the last 2km or so).

Stretching after, would not have been a good idea today. My warming down row was meant to be doing that and that is what brought the cramps on (they really kicked in when my legs were extended).

Actually, what happened was that my right calf started to cramp up first but seemed to clear with a rest and gentle rowing action. Then my left calf went into a full on spasm and when I was trying to get my foot out of the clip, the right leg spasmed again too! Not good!!

Anyway, the lemon tea and pills seemed to have settled things a bit (plus the rest, I guess).


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad things are settling. Just a small point touching toes I think only stretches hamstrings but I think you need a good calf stretch before you row. Try doing a few heel lifts (standing on tip toe - i.e slow raises up and down). Also try putting one leg behind you and the other with knee at right angle until you feel the calf stretch. If not sure what i mean let me know and will try and get some pics. If I don't stretch calfs before tennis you can guarantee I will either pop calf (done several times in past) or get really bad cramp. I also have to drink lots of water - eg 2 litres whilst exercising.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

KayC said:


> Do you think it's a cramp?  I used to have cramps regularly, specially while I was practicing classical ballet (years and years ago).  I think the fatigue in my calf caused it.  (I'd never have a cramp in both calves at the same time, though)
> 
> Also, about 7 years ago, I had cramps every night and it was really painful.  One time I thought I was going to die from the pain. I don't know why I got this, but the doctor gave me a med called Quinine.  So it must be inbalance of sodium? calcium? vitamin? or something like that.  The med worked and since then I'm OK.
> 
> ...



I don't think that it would be a lack of /too much sodium or calcium. I keep an eye on how much I eat of those and am on track wrt the recommended guidelines. I try to eat a good diet too, but maybe something is missing somewhere? I'm recording everything I eat at the moment and so with a bit of
luck that'll help identify it.

I also drink plenty of fluids and always have a pint of water after my midday walk. But, perhaps my caffeine intake is too high (I do drink lots of coffee).

Or perhaps Lucy is right and I just need to do some proper stretching more regularly? Not necessarily as a warm up/down, but purely to try and 'untighten' my muscles?

Andy


----------



## KayC (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Normally I don't do any stretching, but this time I did a few 'bend over and touch my feet without bending my knees'. It is something that I've noticed that my calves do tend to be very 'tight' and it takes a while to work down to ground level (I don't want to push it).



I used to be very bendy, I could touch 20 cm below the floor level. (you have to be on the edge of stairs or something)  But then again, does it mean my legs are shorter than other people?????


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Glad things are settling. Just a small point touching toes I think only stretches hamstrings but I think you need a good calf stretch before you row. Try doing a few heel lifts (standing on tip toe - i.e slow raises up and down). Also try putting one leg behind you and the other with knee at right angle until you feel the calf stretch. If not sure what i mean let me know and will try and get some pics. If I don't stretch calfs before tennis you can guarantee I will either pop calf (done several times in past) or get really bad cramp. I also have to drink lots of water - eg 2 litres whilst exercising.



How long do you spend stretching?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

worth a shot Andy - anything is worth a go.
I used to get injured calfs all the while when I just played tennis, but since taking up the gym, (touch wood) zilch since! I can only think it is because I stretch and warm up properly. maybe instead of warming up on jogger, a little on the spot jogging may work?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

KayC said:


> I used to be very bendy, I could touch 20 cm below the floor level. (you have to be on the edge of stairs or something)  But then again, does it mean my legs are shorter than other people?????



Nah! That's too far for me! I'm 6ft 2ins up in the air to start with!


----------



## KayC (Sep 29, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Also try putting one leg behind you and the other with knee at right angle until you feel the calf stretch.



I do this, too, after every exercise.  Without this, I will have heavy legs and cannot sleep well.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> How long do you spend stretching?



I would guess between 5 and 10  mins.
 I do the calf stretch I told you about for 1 minute min on each leg.
I then stretch hamstrings by putting front leg forward straight and bending back leg and leaning back into it (one min minimum each leg) i then grab my foot from behind and bend leg so knee at bottom and foot upwards for 1 min each leg(very good stretch this one). I then do arm stretches.

I do this before and after exercising. Stretching is so important and I definitely know about it if don't do it. 

I also do light jogging now to warm up before tennis.

Let me know if you want some pics.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks all, I'll give it a go in a couple of days (I'm going to let things settle a bit first!).

I think I'm ready to try my bed out now! 

Night night!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am following you Andy -...eer not literally! 
Hope you get a good sleep!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

I slept OK, thank goodness.

Both muscles were painful when I stretched this morning, but didn't cramp up at all last night.

My walk today will help things a bit I think.

Thanks to both of you for your advice.

Andy


----------

